# EIR With No Green



## Jeff Canes (Aug 9, 2006)

For some time I&#8217;ve wanted to shot EIR with subject that had little or no natural green in them. That&#8217;s a little tuff when you mostly like shooting landscapes. I shot 2 rolls at Yellowstone and Badlands parks these are a few from badlands off the first roll I scanned. They seem a tad dark I may need to rescan.


    1






2







   3








    4





 5 The grass was so dry that it was brown


----------



## terri (Aug 9, 2006)

They are looking a little dark on my monitor, too. But eerie - almost like you shot them in moonlight!  

What color filter did you use on these, Jeff?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 9, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> --But eerie - almost like you shot them in moonlight!  --


i like that look for them, but it was more like 1pm 



			
				terri said:
			
		

> --What color filter did you use on these, Jeff?


the yellow one, I think a Kodak #13?


----------

